# Pan Seared Pork Tenderloin with Blue Cheese Stuffing



## ironchef (Aug 27, 2004)

*Pan Roasted Pork Tenderloin with a Maytag Blue Cheese and Olive Tapenade Stuffing, and Honey-Dijon Pan Gravy*

*Yield: 4-6 servings*

*Ingredients*:

3-4 lbs. Pork Tenderloin 
1 c. Olive Tapenade 
1/2 c. Maytag Blue Cheese (or whatever blue cheese you can get) 
1/4 c. fresh Thyme 
1/2 c. Flour 
1 c. Dry white wine 
1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp. Dijon Mustard 
2-3 Tbsp. Honey 
3 Tbsp. Flat Leaf Parsley, finely Chopped 
3 Shallots, finely chopped 
4 Tbsp. Canola Oil 
4 Tbsp. cold, Unsalted Butter 
Kosher salt 
Fresh cracked pepper 
Butcher's string or Toothpicks 

*Method:* 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Butterfly the Pork Tenderloin and using a Meat mallet or heavy saucepan, evenly pound out the tenderloin into a rectangle about 1/4"-1/2" thickness. Season the side of the meat you are going to stuff with salt and pepper. Spread the tapenade so that it covers 3/4 of the surface of the meat. Sprinkle the blue cheese and thyme over the tapenade mixture. Starting from the side with the stuffing, roll the meat fairly tightly, but try not to squeeze out the stuffing. Using string or toothpicks, secure the outer layer of the meat. Heat about 2-3 Tbsp. of Canola oil in a heavy-duty saute pan on high until smoking. Lightly season the outside of the tenderloin with salt, and lightly dredge the meat in the flour, shaking off any excess flour. Pan sear meat until golden brown on all sides. Drain off excess oil, and roast in oven for approx 18-20 minutes or a 160 degree internal temperature is achieved. Remove tenderlion from pan to rest for 3-4 minutes, and return the pan to the stove. Add 1 Tbsp. of new oil and saute the shallots on med. high until lightly golden brown, about 1-2 minutes. Deglaze pan with the white wine, and using a wooden spoon, scrape off all the caramelization from the pan. Reduce the wine by half until approx. 1/2 cup. Stir in the mustard and honey, and then off the heat, whisk in the butter until emulsified. Add the parsley and season to taste with salt and keep warm. Carefully remove the string or toothpicks, and carefully slice the tenderloin into 1" medallions. Serve with the sauce poured over the top of the tenderloin, and serve with your desired starch.


----------

